# Poorly Finished Saw



## ColonelTravis

That stinks, like you I've read nothing but the highest superlatives for them. When you invest that kind of money for a tool like that, you certainly want it to be of the highest quality. Good luck with the replacement.


----------



## BigYin

If you dont want that poor little saw send it to me i will send you the postage

shorty


----------



## wormil

> If you dont want that poor little saw send it to me i will send you the postage
> shorty
> 
> - BigYin


+$350 for the saw, right?


----------



## mandatory66

I always looked upon these saws with envy. I tried to buy one once but the delay was much longer than was promised. I cancelled. I no longer have envy in my heart. Hope things work out for you.I have moved on to Lie Nielsen and they do the job well enough.


----------

